

A 2048 spinoff to raise funds for cancer - sagnew
http://2048againstcancer.com

======
sagnew
Check out the source here:
[https://github.com/sagnew/2048AgainstCancer](https://github.com/sagnew/2048AgainstCancer)

------
kaushalp88
Love this sam! And good luck to Tyler.

------
varadhjain
Good Guy Sam

